# Verona opera where to sleep ?



## janeandandy (Sep 24, 2006)

Has anyone stayed in Verona overnight recently ? I have come across an Aire de Sosta at Via Luigi Picolli which looks ideal for going to the opera but want to know whether its possible to sleep in your van overnight there. Campingcar infos says its a day and night parking area for motorhomes but does that allow sleeping as well ? 

kind regards


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Jane and Andy
When we went, about seven years ago, we went on a coach tour from Lazise at Lake Garda. It put the cost up but was really easy with everything explained.
It also kept the MH secure. The year before we had seen them breaking into MHs parked on the outskirts, walking distance, of the centre, of Florence. It had made us "security aware".
So sorry I can not recommend parking but do be cautious please. When you do go if you sit on the stone steps do rent a cushion, readily available in the areana, and it can be a good idea for the wife to sit in front and the man on the step behind, not side by side. Oh and do take your wine and nibbles in.
Very jealous, would love to go again.
Regards
p-c


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Verona*

Hi there, we went in sep last year, there is a fab aire 10 min walk from town, you pull up at barrier if the green light is on there is space ( pull up close to barrier) or the light want come on, we stayed 2 nights then pay on way out with cions take token and up go the barrier.
Hold on just dug this out. Verona sosta 30 vans,
Via Gianattilio Dalla Bona
Verona,Veneto, 37138,
45.434396 10.977889
We will definitely return one day, very save and quite. Hope this helps.
Eddie.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

We went to the Opera in Verona last June - one of the first nights of the season. Carmen.

The Sosta is perfect. Most people who were there were there for the opera, and, at around 19:30 there was an outpouring of people from their vans clutching blankets, cushions, and bottles of wine.

It's about a 20 minute walk or a 10 minute cycle. Flat. Cycle ways all the way.

We'd got tickets for the Thursday night and were worried about there not being enough space on the Sosta, so turned up at about 1pm on the Wednesday. We shouldn't have worried as there was plenty of space.

The Sosta's payment system needs to be understood - you pull up to the barrier and press a button, and it gives to a token. You hang on to this and, when you come to leave (up to 48 Hours later), you stick the token into a separate payment machine, pay, and then pop the token into the barrier to let you out. It's not very well explained on the signs, though in principle it's very straightforward.

The Opera is a magical experience. totally un-amplified, yet 3-5,000 people can hear what is being said or sung on the stage. Amazing.

We'd bought tickets in advance from www.arena.it - you just print them out and they scan the barcode on the way in. No problems.

We bought 'Non Numerati' (unnumbered) seats in the Gradinati (terraces) I think we paid around €25 each for seats in 'D' section.

You will be sitting on stone terraces, so take cushions!!! It is mind-bogglingly uncomfortable, and to get to the loo you have to leave the arena, and go right round to the north side to a row of portaloos.

Below are a picture from our seats taken whilst the arena was still filling up and it wasn't yet dark, and the Sosta itself.

The Sosta is basic, but has Grey and Black emptying points, plus fresh water and is an idea location for the old part of Verona. We had bikes with us, but did it all on foot.

Morph


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

We stayed in the overnight parkings next to the disused Arsenal. It is one of the oddest overnights we have ever had. Its just all the old warehouses and yards from the Arsenal. Very quiet, right in the centre...just across the bridge and you are there. No need for bicycles, everything on foot.
Would go there again next time we stop at Verona.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Not at the opera unless you want to cause a serious disturbance when the sopraano comes on  

NEC pavorotti :roll: 

Sue
p.s. can't help with a serious reply, but do hope you enjoy it.


----------



## janeandandy (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the information everyone that is just what we wanted to hear. Yes its the same aire as I was looking at which looks great on google earth. We are hoping to buy terraced seats on the day from the ticket booths just outside the arena - cos we dont want to get tied down with dates. Going to do Germany, Switzerland and throught the St Gotthard Tunnel into Italy then back via the south of france. Cant wait.

Anyone know a good place to buy cuckoo clocks in the Black Forest ? thats number two on our to do list this summer


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Italy*

Hi there, we went over the Gotthard pass, what a sight what a road, but well worth a look, if you staying in Italy Lake orta is a must, camping
Orta San giulio, go lake side lovely view, and superb restaurant up above. Acsi as well.
Eddie.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

janeandandy said:


> Anyone know a good place to buy cuckoo clocks in the Black Forest ? thats number two on our to do list this summer


I don't know about buying the clocks, but I would recommend a visit to the Clock museum at Furtwangen - it goes from the earliest times right up to the present, much more interesting than you might expect about clocks!

So Furtwagen might be a good starting point to be looking at buying a clock now - it is obviously at the centre of the historic clock-making industry. You may need to look out at whether you are buying a 'made in Black Forest' clock, or one made in China. I guess there would be a considerable difference in price!

You must also try the Black Forest gateau while you're there - it's nothing like we get here - sooo much better!


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

> I don't know about buying the clocks, but I would recommend a visit to the Clock museum at Furtwangen - it goes from the earliest times right up to the present, much more interesting than you might expect about clocks!
> 
> So Furtwagen might be a good starting point to be looking at buying a clock now - it is obviously at the centre of the historic clock-making industry. You may need to look out at whether you are buying a 'made in Black Forest' clock, or one made in China. I guess there would be a considerable difference in price!


And just up the road in Triberg is the Worlds Largest Cuckoo Clock. I guess that confirms Triberg / Furtwangen as the clock-making capital of the Black Forest.


----------

